# Newest work in color: Copper!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I keep trying to learn how to work in color. I am really struggling lately and so, Copper's owner is being most patiente with me as we work toward the portrait that shows her lovely gelding (once stud horse) and his energy and fabulous red color.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow i LOVE that first one especially! Beautiful!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Love these! You are so talented!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. Right now I feel really stifled. The flow is just not coming, so I have to squeeze it out and it looks "squeezed", to me.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I LOVE the first one!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww they're awesome! I do like the colorful ones but I think I like the first one the most still colorwise. In the second his barrel and neck are perfect!! 
You're amazing!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

VERY cool!!! Although I really like the first one, I think the second one is my favorite, especially with the blue bringing out his rich chestnut coat.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Are these traditional water color paintings or do you use like a colored ink? Looks like there might be some oil pastel thrown into the mix. 

Reminds me that I still have a watercolor set sitting in my closet that I have never tried. Once I am done with commissions, I'll be holding a contest in here so I can get my feet wet (no pun intended) with watercolor paint.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The first one is all watercolor and only that. The second and third, are a mix, and the last is pastel only. I dont' get how to do pastel at all. ends up being a mud mix and I cannot do any fine detail because there is no "point" to the stick.

I really like watercolor but need to learn the technique of how to do it, instead of just messing around. 

I like portrat number two, by far the best in my opinion. The blue and the energy.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

BOY where have I been?!?! I love seeing you work in color! I agree that the second one is full of such vitality; it's very inspiring and makes me want to go out to my horse and just play.  

Watercolors can be very expressive. I learned this by following _Horses in Art_, which I now religiously purchase. And as you can see here, watercolors can make quite a bold expression when paired with the already vividly-expressive equine. 

You're doing a great job making such expressions present with your colors and I just love seeing you expanding.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks creampuff. Lovely and thoughtful critique.


----------



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

Very interesting study!! I can't chose, I love them all!


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Simply amazing. The first one is my favorite, it shows so much depth in it. Beautiful work! (Im jealous)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Copper, in black and white*

I think I like this one best, but what does Copper's owner think? What do you think?


----------

